# BRAINS



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

well since halloween is approaching here are my brains opening up at night..

booo


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Interesting-I did not know they opened up-


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Very nice brains Nismo. Do you have any SPS in your new tank? I'm not sure if you have posted a full tank shot yet or not, but i'd love to see one! I'm going to search around for one.

I just bought a Torch coral frag yesterday for 12$. I'm so excited to see this one grow! Torch's are so nice.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> Very nice brains Nismo. Do you have any SPS in your new tank? I'm not sure if you have posted a full tank shot yet or not, but i'd love to see one! I'm going to search around for one.
> 
> I just bought a Torch coral frag yesterday for 12$. I'm so excited to see this one grow! Torch's are so nice.


Nice brains, I love my brains at night, I am mostly all LPS myself, and the brains are the fav amongst vistors, they are always gasping at whats going on! Post pics of your torch when availble


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> Very nice brains Nismo. Do you have any SPS in your new tank? I'm not sure if you have posted a full tank shot yet or not, but i'd love to see one! I'm going to search around for one.
> 
> I just bought a Torch coral frag yesterday for 12$. I'm so excited to see this one grow! Torch's are so nice.


i had a frog spawn frag but i belive it was already dying when i got it..

ive had sps since my 10 gallon 9 months ago, at this point i have about 60 percetn sps..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i noticed it was very open tonight so i snapped a pic


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Is it the little circular parts that open/close? Any chance of a picture when its closed for comparison?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

this is a pic of a brain coral, non favia during the day when not sensing food in water or night time








and at night it would be similar to his favia 
I will show u a before and after of my trach brain open and closed
closed







open


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

redbellyman21 said:


> this is a pic of a brain coral, non favia during the day when not sensing food in water or night time
> View attachment 156342
> 
> 
> ...


man that looks crazy when those largers ones turn in side out

there like a slow motion tenticle filled mouth opening up way too far and closing. i would like to get a time exposure shot of it doing its thing like a speeded up video.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I will macro my scolymia, the trach doesnt do that any more, he has gotten lazy, he figured out that the food will stay at or around his mouth if he just sucks in his mouth areas instead of turning inside out style, my wellso is the same way, lol o well scolymia and sun still do it tho


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2007-05/atj/index.php


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2007-05/atj/index.php


or that
lol I was going to do it, but then noticed the ppl took pics all night from start to finish, I have jobs man I cant stay up all night, o well they work good read, esp for newbs to brains


----------

